# Moxon Vise vs Bench Vise



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey All,

So I have started practicing some of my wood working techniques the past week and have realized I REALLY need some sort of vise to hold my wood so I can practice cutting joinery. 

I have been looking online for homemade vises and have come across two styles:

The usual bench vice - http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop%20Projects/vise-1.html

A moxon vise - https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/plans-projects/build-moxon-vise

Now a bench vice seems to be the more sturdy and most used option from what I have seen and read, however I do like the simplicity and portability of the moxon vise. Also, I am planning on redoing my shop workbench in a year or two and don't want to build a vise that may not fit my new bench plans in the future. 

Does anyone have any input on the pros and cons of both? I am leaning towards the Moxon but if you guys can sway me I may change my course of action.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

both will have pro's and con's. personally, when i need a vise, i want it now, and would not want to have to clean off an area to clamp the moxon to. i prefer it to be there all the time, and not take precious bench real estate.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

That is a cool design for the movable vise. I think I might go with that for my work bench. Because of the design of my bench I can not really put a good end vise on it.

My goal this summer is to build a new bench and incporate a tail vise and another vise.

Thanks for the link


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

I have both. I use the Moxon for joinery because it raises the work to a comfortable height. The vise is used for nearly everything else.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

In terms of fastening the base to the back jaw of the vise, would you recommend gluing it in place or using a long tenon joint and then gluing that in? The plan I am going with didn't say what he did but a couple others look like they just glued it rather than using a joint.

Glad you like that link mengtian  Hopefully it works well for you!


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

arvanlaar said:


> In terms of fastening the base to the back jaw of the vise, would you recommend gluing it in place or using a long tenon joint and then gluing that in? The plan I am going with didn't say what he did but a couple others look like they just glued it rather than using a joint.



I just glued it on. It's been holding just fine for years.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone know a good source for Acme threaded rods? I was going to order some and make a couple of vises


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks woodenhorse!

mengtian, i got mine at a local shop that specializes in selling industrial and commercial fasteners. i got a 3' long, 1/2" rod for $8. The plan was calling for 3/4" but they price for that was $35 so I went down a size.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Enco I got a 1 inch 3 feet long for 16 dollars.


----------

